# LT 275/65/18 A/T's, opinions..



## Doc Holliday (Mar 12, 2011)

Gotta have opinions tonight as truck is being wrapped first thing in morning in new rubber so wanted a few other's perspective, if you might feel so inclined.

Originally from showroom floor Goodyear Wranglers came on her. I want those back on her but have a few comparisons to contemplate.

Firestone Destinations

General Grabber (Huh?Never heard of them before)

Pathfinders by Khumo

Cooper Discoveries

Falken something or another, cheapies. 

Anyone have experience with a light duty truck and quality tires that can offer some insight? 

Truck is 2007 F250 Crew Cab XLT short bed. Thanks.


----------



## r0ckstarr (Jan 8, 2013)

Have you considered going to tirerack.com and looking up the tires you have listed and comparing the reviews? If you do, compare the specs of each tire. They even list the treadwear ratings on there. 

(I had General Grabbers on a heavily modified Suzuki Samurai. Completely different than an F250 and 1/4th the weight, so any review I have on them would be irrelevant to your application.)


----------



## rusty baker (Feb 13, 2009)

I put Kumho tires on my work van. They wore out in no time.


----------



## ukrkoz (Dec 31, 2010)

I wouldn't buy anything from Firestone. I won't even take it from them for free. Chitty companies spread bad carma around.
Btw, Yokohamas are the longest lasting tires I have ever experienced. But they may not be making truck profile ones.


----------



## r0ckstarr (Jan 8, 2013)

ukrkoz said:


> I wouldn't buy anything from Firestone. I won't even take it from them for free.


What is your reason?

I've been running Firestone Firehawk Wide Oval Indy 500's on both of my Rangers for the last 12yrs. They're my favorite tire for a Ranger.


----------



## shirbon (Oct 2, 2014)

I like the BF Goodrich all terrain radial T/A, I have used them on my trucks for the last 15 years or longer, they are a stiffer tire so the ride is a bit rougher but I love the traction I get in mud and snow, I am sold on them forever.


----------



## Doc Holliday (Mar 12, 2011)

I do thank all of you gentle folk for your replies, your insight.

Rockstarr, first I've ever heard of tirerack so thank you for that, I used it first thing when I awoke this morning and came out wanting BF Goodrich Rugged Terrain's or the Goodyear Wrangler Adventurers.

Drove to Discount tire, was third in line and was there before store opened. Went in and with the help of an employee who checked store stock and said that indeed he had the Wranglers and thus I bought 'em, or paid for them anyhow. $1200.

Few minutes later after my truck was in bay, guy came back out and said he could only find two of the Wranglers. He gave me the $80 mail in rebate offered with the Wranglers immediately and gave me a discount on the Hankook Dynapro At's, just at $1100 now with the $94.?? refund. 

That's what I drove away with. Not bad, but the wind from sail had been taken. But satisfied, but defeated. Eh. :thumbup:


----------



## Doc Holliday (Mar 12, 2011)

bent, but not broken.... 

Sucked my rear end's exit for sure, but poop happens, just ask my rear end's exit. :laughing:


----------



## Doc Holliday (Mar 12, 2011)

And what really chaps my rear is I just paid $70 for a full car detail, buff and polish, armor all, you name it, the works, and no sooner did I leave then I made the mistake of staying on the feeder of interstate 290 versus getting onto the freeway. Guess what was happening on the feeder?

Yup, construction.  :laughing:


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Hankooks DynaPros.

Great rubber.


----------



## Doc Holliday (Mar 12, 2011)

I agree Windows. They ride well thus far.


----------



## r0ckstarr (Jan 8, 2013)

Doc Holliday said:


> Yup, construction.  :laughing:


Hi, welcome to Houston. I see this is your first time here.... lol :laughing:


----------



## Doc Holliday (Mar 12, 2011)

r0ckstarr said:


> Hi, welcome to Houston. I see this is your first time here.... lol :laughing:


Thanks, :laughing:


----------



## Doc Holliday (Mar 12, 2011)




----------



## Doc Holliday (Mar 12, 2011)




----------



## Mort (Nov 26, 2008)

I read a bunch of reviews on those Dynapro ATs and most were positive. One review I saw a guy got 106k miles out of a set. That was on a small SUV, but still, if true is nothing short of amazing. 

They didn't have them locally, so I didn't end up getting them, but maybe next time.


----------

